# حسبات حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة (1)



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

خطوة خطوة 
​يتم تصميم حمامات السباحة طبقا لمواصفات دولية قامت بتوصيفها : JOINT COMMITTEE ON SWIMMING POOLS
و من خلال مثال سنشـرح مايتعلق بالمسابح من حسابات و هي بسيطة و غير معقدة 


المطلوب توصيف حمام سباحة يستوعب 140 سباحا و ما يلزمه من معدات وملحقات 

الخطوة الاولي : تحديد مساحة سطح المسبح المطلوب و يتم تحديده طبقا لتعليمات الاتحاد المدون عاليه و التي حددت بـ 25 قدم مربع على الاقل لكل سباح وعليه تون المساحة الاقل المسموح بها هي 3500 قدم مربع ، الا ان المساحة ليست قياسية لو قارناها بأقرب مساحة مقننة من قبل الاتحاد و بالتالي فانه بالاستعانة بالجدول الارشادي للاتحاد نجد ان اقرب مساحة قياسية وهي التي تستوعب 147 سباحا ، هي3675 قدم مربع ، و هي تسمح لعدد اكبر من السباحين ، و هي التي يمكن اعتمادها دوليا 
الخطوة الثانية : تحديد مقاسات ( ابعاد ) المسبح :
تستطيع ان تمسك قلما و ترسم متوازي مستطيلات طوله : L ، ارتفاعه : D ، عرضه : W ليكن الارتفاع D هو اقل ارتفاع للحوض ، قسم طول الحوض الي ثلاثة اقسام :x , y , z  من ايسار الي اليمين كارقام الهاتف بحيث ارتفاع الحوض في أول الجزء X يكون A ، و ينتهي بان يكون ارتفاعه B  ، حيث يبدأ الجزء Y و ينتهي الجزء Y بارتفاع قدره C حيث يبدأ الجزء Z ، المنتهي بالارتفاع D 
الآن لم يعد لديك  متوازي مستطيلات بل حوض له اعماق مختلفة هي من اليسار لليمين : A,B,C,D

و من الجدول الرشادي للاتحاد نستخرج : 
سعة الحوض : 155600 جالون 
عدد السباحين المسموح بهم : 147 فرد
ابعاد الحوض : 
A =8 ft
B =10ft
C = 5 ft
D = 3.25 ft
X =18 ft
Y = 25 ft
Z = 62 ft
L =105 ft
W = 25 ft

و يتم تقسيم عرض المسبح الى مسارات سباحة و حيث ان امعتمد للمسار الواحد هو 7 قدم فان عرض المسبح تيح لنا خمس مسارت أي خمس سباحين متجاورين في حالات السباق 
تنشأ حمامات السباحة المماثلة من الخرسانة المسلحة المعالجة ضد التسرب و تبطن بسيراميك له ملمس زجاجي عبارة عن قطع مربعة 2بوصة ضرب 2بوصة 

الخطوة الثالثة : تحديد مضخة تداول مياه المسبح وتنشيط مياه المسبح ( اي تنظيم دورات تنظيف و تعقيم مياه المسبح )
لكي نحافظ على مياه المسبح نظيفة يجب تدوير المياه ثلاث مرات يوميا و لنكن اكثر دقة فنقول خلال اربعة وعشرين ساعة ، تمر خلالها عبر مجموعة فلاتر تنقية و تعقيم ، أي كل ثماني ساعات ، ومراحل التنقية التي يتعرض لها الماء هي من خلال مروره عبر اسطوانات : فلترة ، كلورة ، تصفية من العوالق ، و سخان المياه ان لزم الامر للتدفئة ، و بالتالي فان المضخة ستتداول 342.1 ، أي 345 جالون / دقيقة ، ( اقسم سعة المسبح على 8 ساعات ثم على 60 دقيقة ) 
و المعني انك تحتاج لمضخة تتداول 345 جا / د و لتحديد سمت ( هيد ) المضخة اتبع الخطوة الرابعة 

الخطوة الرابعة : تحديد سمت المضخة discharge head  و يتم باحتساب ما ستتتغلب عليه المضخة من مقاومة و هي عادة تتمثل في : 
سخان المياه : يتسبب في فقد سمتي قدره يعادل 10 قدم ماء 
الفلاتر الرملية : تتسبب في فقد سمتي قدره يعادل 50 قدم ماء
القلاتر( الصفايات ) الارضية للمسبح : تتسبب في فقد سمتي قدره يعادل 90 قدم ماء 
الفقد الناتج عن منظومة المواسير : يتم حسابه
اضف 10 % لمجموع المفاقيد المحسوبة عاليه تعويضا عن اي زيادة طارئة في الفقد السمتي 
و معظم حمامات السباحة يتم تشغيل مضختان ، احدهما احتياطية

خطوات اخري تكميلية :


----------



## ابن العميد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم كلام جميل ونحبك تكمل


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا
مع انتظار باقى التكملة


----------



## usamaawad40 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه الموضوع شيق ومفيد جدا
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الطرح واتمنى أن تتابع الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## على رشيدى موسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع افادنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرااااااا شكرااااااا شكرااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*حسابت حمامات السباحة 2*

الخطوة الرابعة :
تحديد سمت المضخة discharge head  و يتم باحتساب ما ستتتغلب عليه المضخة من مقاومة و هي عادة تتمثل في : 
سخان المياه : يتسبب في فقد سمتي قدره يعادل 10 قدم ماء 
الفلاتر الرملية : تتسبب في فقد سمتي قدره يعادل 50 قدم ماء
القلاتر( الصفايات ) الارضية للمسبح : تتسبب في فقد سمتي قدره يعادل 90 قدم ماء 
الفقد الناتج عن منظومة المواسير : يتم حسابه
اضف 10 % لمجموع المفاقيد المحسوبة عاليه تعويضا عن اي زيادة طارئة في الفقد السمتي 
و معظم حمامات السباحة يتم تشغيل مضختان ، احدهما احتياطية
و يضاف قيمة سمت السحب ضمن سمت المضخة و سمت السحب هو العمق الذي يتم سحب الماء منه.

الخطوة الخامسة :
التعامل الهيدروليكي مع حمامات السباحة
كنتيجة لنزول السباحين في المياه فان قدرا من الماء يزيحه جسم السباح مساويا لوزن السباح و بفرض ان متوسط وزن السباح ، طبقا لتقديرات اتحاد السباحين 160 رطل حيث ان وزن واحد جالون ماء يعادل 8.33 رطل فان كل سباح يزيح كمية من الماء قدرها حاصل قسمة 160على 8.33 اي ماقيمته 19.2 جالون 
هذه الكمية من المياه تعلو منسوب مستوي الماء لبركة السباحة في حالة عدم استخدامها و بالتالي يلزم التخلص منها ، و علينا ان نفترض ان الحمام يكون ممتلأ بكامل طاقته من السباحين و بالتالي يكون الماء المزاح قدره حاصل ضرب 140 في 19.2 أي 2695 جالون و بفرض ان السباح يستمر في التواجد بالحمام مدة ساعة تقريبا فان كم الماء المزاح يعادل 2695 جالون / ساعة ، أي و بالقسمة على 60 دقيقة ، تكون كمية الماء الفائض المراد التخلص منه هي 45 جا/ د فاذا ماخرج السباحون دفعة واحدة من المسبح اصبح لابد من تعويض الكمية المفقودة من ماء الحمام و بكلمات اخري كمية الماء المزاح من الحمام اثناء تواجدهم فيه ، و يسمي الماء الذي يعوض الفقد باسم مياه الاستعواض أو مياه الاحلال  MAKE UP WATER  و يتم استعواضها من مصدرمياه التغذية 
و لتصريف الماء المزاح يلزم تركيب صفايات في حوائط ( محيط ) حوض الحمام تكون في منسوب سطح الماء و الحمام خالى من السباحين ، و يتم تركيب الصفايات الجانبية بحيث تكون المسافة البينية اي بين الصفايات 15 قدم ، و توصل الصفايات اما بخط الصرف العام او بخط صرف خاص يعيدها الى المسبح بعد معالجتها و تنقيتها .

ملحوظة : يتم تركيب صفايات ارضية طولية على حافة المسبح حول محيطه لتلقي الماء الذي يعلق باجسام السباحين عند خروجهم من المسبح فتظل المنطقة نظيفة ولا تعرض الذين يمشون عليها للانزلاق .

الخطوة السادسة : 
حساب مساحة فلتر التنقية الرملي Required Filter Bed Area
و هي مساحة فرشة الرمل اللازمة لتنقية المياه المستعملة في حوض حمام السباحة 
تحسب هذه المساحة على اساس سماحية تدفق قدرها من 2 الى 4 جالون لكل قدم مربع خلال الدقيقة الواحدة . 
والافضل استخدام قبمة متوسطة قدرها يتراوح بين 2 و 2.5 جا / د /قدم مربع ،
 وبالتالي فاننا في حالتنا نستخدم 130 قدم مربع
، و يمكن تقسيم هذه المساحة على فلترين ، على ان يضاف فلتر احتياطي للعمل ادا توقف احدهما 

 سابعا : صبابات water inlets و ساحبات الماء water outlets


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

حاولت قدر الامكان انتقاء التعبير الصحيح و المباشر شرحا ، وتسمية الاشياء بأسماء تنم على وظيفة كل جزء و ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت 
و باقي جزء اتمني ان اضيفه لاحقا وشكرا على صبركم


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الكلا م بجنن بسلمو يا مهندس وننتظر المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*حسابات حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة 3*

الخطوة السابعة :
 اختيار صبابات الماءWATER INLETS  و ساحبات الماء ( نقط رجوع الماء ) WATER OUTLETS  
يتم حساب مصبات الماء على اساس معدل تدفق لكل مصب قدره : 10- 20جا/ د
وعلبه يكون عدد مصبات الماء لمسئلتنا هو 32 مصب توزيع فى محيط المسبح 
على ان لا تزيد المسافه البينيه عن 30 قدم 
اما مصرفات الماء(Drains ) out lets 
فيجب ان تسمح بتصريف المياه خلال فترة اربعة ساعات بحد اقصى 12 ساعة .
للعلم فان خط تصريف قطره 12 بوصه يسمح بتصريف GPM 2000 

الخطوة الثامنة :
 تعقيم الماء 
 يتم باضافة الكلور او البرومين او الأوزون . 
واضافة الكلور هو الامر الشائع ويضاف الكلور بمعدل 0.5 جزء كلورين لكل مليون جزء ماء ن و بالتالي نحتاج في حالتنا ان نضيف ما مقداره 1.95 رطل كلورين يوميا ، و يتم حقن الكلورين بواسطة مضخة حاقنة تتولى حقن الكمية على مدار اليوم ضمن مياه الغذية .

الخطوة التاسعة : 
تدفئة مياه حمام السباحة 
يقدر معدل تدفق الماء الساخن اللازم لرفع درجة حرارة ماء المسبح من40 د ف الى 70 د ف بعشرة اضعاف ما تتداوله مضخة مياه المسبح ، باعتبار ان الماء الحار القادم من السخانات ذو درجة حرارة قدرها 80 د ف 
و بناء عليه فان الماء الحار المطلوب لمسبحنا 3250 جا/ ساعة ، أي 54 جا / د 

الخطوة العاشرة :
التخلص من مياه غسيل الفلاتر (backwash pump selection )
نحتاج لبؤرة تجميع الماء الناتج عن عملية الغسيل و تنشا في ارضية غرفة المضخات ثم يتم التخلص من ماء البؤرة باستخدام مضخة اعماق لطردها الى خط الصرف الصحي 

مقاسات بؤرة التجميع sump  يساوي : العمق 5 قدم /العرض 5 قدم /الطول 8 قدم لتستوعب كمية المياه الناتجة عن غسيل الفلتر ذات 130 قدم مربع والبؤرة تستوعب 1500 جالون و يتم اختيار مضخة الاعماق للتخلص من هذه المياه بمعدل 250 جا/ د و هو معدل كاف لضمان عدم ارتفاع مياه الغسيل 1.5 قدم اسفل منسوب ارضية غرفة المضخات 
و بالتأكيد تكون البؤرة مغطاة فيما عدا مربع قدره 60 * 60 لخدمة البؤرة 

 و الآن و قد انتهي الموضوع،
 اتمني ان يشارك احد الزملاء بمخطط لغرفة معدات خدمة بركة السباحة قام باعدادها احد الشركات المتخصصة في توريد و تركيب هذه المعدات و ياحبذا لو ارفق جداول للفلاتر و السخانات و التركيب الداخلي لمكونات الفلتر و مقاومة الفلتر و معدلات التنقية 
والى موضوع آخر ان شاء الله
و ادعوا لنا جزاكم الله خيرا

المرجع : standard handbook of engineering calculations, 
editor : tylor g hick 
publisher : McGRAW-HILL BOOK Co.
chapter 2-56:59


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من تفضل بالزيارة وادين لكل من ساهم بكلمة مجاملة و الله من وراء القصد
وفقكم الله للانتفاع بما ورد واي اسئلة تتعلق بالتنفيذ تحت امركم


----------



## usamaawad40 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ناصر محجوب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام محمد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ع هالموضوع المتميز 
الف شكر وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع وبالفعل جاء في وقتة لان الاتجاه الايام دي لحسابات الحمامات والعمل عليها


----------



## gaber osman (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جرزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hend abdallh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تختلف حساب حمامات السباحة بالنسبة الاطفال


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وننتظر المزيد . وشكرا


----------



## م شهاب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaa_sabha (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووورا والله لكن انا بحاجة الى جدول يبين كمية فقد الضغط على كل فلتر 
ويا ريت لو كان هناك جداول تبين ذلك 
وامر اخر مضخة التي تعمل على اضافة الكلور كيف يتم حسابها بطريقة اوضح 
وكيفية حساب مياة السخانة خطوة بخطوة 
مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ممدوح خيرى (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو امدادى باى معلومات إضافية عن كيفية تدفئة حمامات السباحة وادعو لك بان يرضيك الله فيم يرضيه


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (18 مارس 2010)

أطال الله بعمرك الله يباركلك ويجزيك الخير ووفقك الله لما تحبه وترضاه وتستاهل كل خير لأنك انسان جداً طيب وذو أخلاق حميدة وعدا عن ذلك فأنت مربي فاضل وليست هناك كلمات تفي بحقك فهما قلت فلن استطيع شكرك


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (18 مارس 2010)

شكراااااونتظر منك كل جديد


----------



## aati badri (18 مارس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الخطوة السابعة :
> اختيار صبابات الماءwater inlets و ساحبات الماء ( نقط رجوع الماء) water outlets
> يتم حساب مصبات الماء على اساس معدل تدفق لكل مصب قدره : 10- 20جا/ د
> وعلبه يكون عدد مصبات الماء لمسئلتنا هو 32 مصب توزيع فى محيط المسبح
> ...


 اللهم أحفظه عن يمينه 
اللهم أحفظه عن يساره 
اللهم أحفظه من فوقه
ونعوز بعظمتك أن يغتالمن تحته
اللهم يسر له أمره
اللهم أعطه سأله
اللهم أحفظه واحفظ عائلته
وشكرا جزيلا 
الخط تحت أدعو لنا في الكوتيشن من عندي


----------



## aati badri (18 مارس 2010)

أرجو أستاذي الكريم لو أمكن تحميل المرجع
أو من أين يمكن تحميله


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 مارس 2010)

بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع والف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر 
وياريت يا بشمهندس لو فيه برنامج او شيت اكسيل يقدر يحسب حسابات حمام السباحة خطوة خطوة 
حاجة كدة زى الهاب
لو تعرف تدلنا على حاجة زى كدة نكون شاكرين ليك فعلا 
لانك فعلا انسان عطاااااء ونحن نشكرك على كثرة عطائك فى هذا المنتدى العريق


----------



## عليما (18 مارس 2010)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المجهود الجبار ده
اتمنى لك التوفيق
وجزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (18 مارس 2010)

دائما الكبار مبدعون في لمساتهم , شكرا مهندس صبري سعيد على جهودك المميزة معلوماتك المفيدة 0
وجزاك الله الجنة 0


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات الجيدة ويا حبذا لو كان هنالك صور لغرفة المضخات . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا و بارك الله لكم وارجوان يتقبل الله دعائكم و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
بخصوص المرجع ، فانا اعتقد ان أحد الزملاء تكرم بوضعه على الملتقي و ستساعدك طريقة البحث غلى الحصول عليه ربما في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية على ما اذكر 
بالنسبة للجداول و الصور فأنا سأحاول عن طريق احد الزملاء من الشباب العالمين ببواطن الكمبيوتر ان ارفعها و الله المستعان
اسعدتموني بحبكم و اسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مارس 2010)

كلمة بخصوص تكييف حمامات السباحة المغلقة
يؤخد في الاعتبار : 
عدد الحاضرين 
انشطتهم ان كانو جلوس او يسبحون او يلعبون نوعا من الرياضة حول المسبح و هل هم مدخنون
نسبة البخر من سطح المسبح 
ان معدل تغيير الهواء لا يزيد عن خمس دقائق للتغيير الواحد
ان الهواء المكيف 100% هواء متجدد و انه يتم سحب الهواء بنفس المعدل و من اعلا مسطح الماء 
البعض يفضل استخدام اجهزة ازالة الرطوبة و لكنها تشكل عبئا كهربيا 
وفقكم الله


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك كفيت ووفيت


----------



## ايمن فهمى (2 أغسطس 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا باشا


----------



## alaa_84 (3 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

*أجزاء الحوض*








هذه الصورة وكل الصور الآتية
منقولة


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

The return port


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

A typical vacuum port


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

A pool vacuum cleaner


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

Pipes from the main drain, skimmer and vacuum ports lead to the pumping system.


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

The strainer basket sits right in front of the pump.


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

The strainer basket, removed for cleaning


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

Dual sand filters


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

Specially made filter sand


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

To redirect the water flow for backwash, the custodian turns large handles to adjust plumbing valves.


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

An automated chlorine feeder hooked into the pump and filter system


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

An apartment complex pool, mid-construction: It looks like a big hole in the ground, but it's really much more.


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

حمام اطفال فوق الارض


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

آلة حاسبة
لحساب التوفير
في حمامات السباحة
من هذا الموقع
http://www.pentairpool.com/pool-owner/resources/calculators/pool-pump-calc/metric.html?us=0


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

طريقة حساب المضخة والسخان


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

*See-Thru Strainer Cover* lets you see when basket needs cleaning.
*All Components Molded of Corrosion-Proof reinforced thermoplastic* for extra durability and long life.
*Heat Resistant, Industrial Size Ceramic Seal.* Long wearing, and 100% drip proof.
*Heavy-Duty High Performance Motor* with air-flow ventilation for quieter, cooler operation.
*Uni-Bracket Mounting Base* provides stable, stress-free support, plus versatility for any installation requirement.
*Service-Ease Design* gives simple access to all internal parts. Motor and entire drive group assembly can be removed, without disturbing pipe or mounting connections, by disengaging just six bolts.
*Balanced, High-Head Impeller* provides high-volume output to accommodate even the most demanding installations, including pool/spa combinations and in-floor cleaning systems.
*Super-Size Basket* has extra leaf-holding capacity and extends time between cleanings.
*Rugged, One-Piece Housing,* with full-flow ports, assures rapid priming and continuous operation.


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

الفلاتر


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

معليش يا شباب 
الكتالوجات بها صوُر خليعة


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

فلاتر


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

السخانات


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

Heaters


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

آآآآآآآآآسف يا شباب للصور
واستحلفك بالله طمسها
اذا امكن


cleaner


----------



## aati badri (3 أغسطس 2010)

الإضاءة


----------



## eng.yahya (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي لو سمحتم مساعدتنا بمخططات ميكانيكية لبركة سباحة


----------



## aati badri (4 أغسطس 2010)

eng.yahya قال:


> مشكور اخي لو سمحتم مساعدتنا بمخططات ميكانيكية لبركة سباحة


 في الطريق ياهندسة


----------



## lawlaw (4 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكم الله العافية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أغسطس 2010)

الجبيب المهندس عبد العاطي 
انت وغيت و كفيت 
مشاركتك عوضت كثير من النقص الذي احسسته و انا اكتب الموضوع وغير قادر على تكملته
بارك الله فيك صديقا


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الجبيب المهندس عبد العاطي
> انت وغيت و كفيت
> مشاركتك عوضت كثير من النقص الذي احسسته و انا اكتب الموضوع وغير قادر على تكملته
> بارك الله فيك صديقا


 تشكر يا استاذنا
نحاول نقتدي بحضرتكم 
في العطاء
وفي ان تعيش ليس لنفسك فقط
تشكر يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/jP08FBW3/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-A.html
المخططات


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/Pvq-AYGM/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-EQ.html

مخططات


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/Pvq-AYGM/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-EQ.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/8uWSAASM/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-M.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/7oHfOMcQ/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-MP.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/7dvsLZv5/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-S.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/nXeIHVz4/26-HAT-ARTAR-JIZAN-ST.html


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## مصراوي غرباوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاء اللة كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بس الصور


----------



## aati badri (8 أغسطس 2010)

*الكود المصري لحمامات السباحة*

الكود المصري لحمامات السباحة


----------



## aati badri (8 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/JRRrhI1H/________________.html

*الكود المصري لحمامات السباحة*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم 
و هلت نفحاته 
اكرمك الله بمحبته و مغفرته و توفيقه 
و دائما متميز العطاء
منتظرين الجزء الثاني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (9 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> رمضان كريم
> و هلت نفحاته
> اكرمك الله بمحبته و مغفرته و توفيقه
> و دائما متميز العطاء
> منتظرين الجزء الثاني وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1KYKnxAZ/8


----------



## aati badri (9 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> رمضان كريم
> و هلت نفحاته
> اكرمك الله بمحبته و مغفرته و توفيقه
> و دائما متميز العطاء
> منتظرين الجزء الثاني وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

http://www.2shared.com/file/KCUckYHI/8____.html


----------



## aati badri (9 أغسطس 2010)

دا اظن مهم ياهندسة
http://www.deh.enr.state.nc.us/ehs/chem.htm


----------



## aati badri (9 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> رمضان كريم
> و هلت نفحاته
> اكرمك الله بمحبته و مغفرته و توفيقه
> و دائما متميز العطاء
> منتظرين الجزء الثاني وجزاكم الله خيرا


 http://www.2shared.com/file/KCUckYHI/8____.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/b6DobUuG/_____.html


----------



## ayman gad (9 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم احفظ شبابنا واجعلهم ذخرا للاسلام 
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا وبارك فيكم 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان واجعلنا فيه من الفائزين


----------



## ayman gad (9 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم احفظ شبابنا واجعلهم ذخرا للاسلام 
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا وبارك فيكم 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان واجعلنا فيه من الفائزين


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

حسابات الماء المتبخر


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

برضههههههه


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

برضههههههههه


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

وبرضههههههههه


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

احمال تكييف الحمام


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

برضهههههههه


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

فيما يلي ترجمة غير متخصصة من كود لبعض الولايات الامريكية
للحمامات العامة وليست الشخصية


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

الشكل:
ممكن ان ياخذ الحوض اي شكل بشرط
1- ان لا يعيق تدوير المياه
2- ان لايشكل خطورة على السابحين


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

عمق المياه في المنطقة الضحلة لا يقل عن 3 قدم


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

عمق المياه في المنطقة الضحلة لا يزيد عن 3.5 قدم


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

ارضية المسبح ذات ميلان ناحية نقطة الصرف


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

في منطقة العمق الاقل من 5 قدم
يجب ان لا يتجاوز الميل 1:12


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

في المناطق التي يزيد فيها العمق عن 5 اقدام
يجب ان لا يتجاوز الميل 1:3


----------



## مستريورك (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااا


 تقبل الله منك


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

يجب عمل خط بلون مختلف وبعرض على الاقل 4 بوصات 
على ارضية وجدران حوض السباحة عند تلاقي المنطقة الضحلة مع العميقة
كما يجب عمل حبال وطوافئ محمية
وحبال واطواق نجاة


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

حوائط جدران الحمامات يجب ان تكون راسية للمياه بعمق 6 اقدام
او راسية حتى عمق 3 اقدام ومن ثم بشكل منحنى حتى القاع وبقطر
لايزيد عن المسافة بين هاتين النقطتين


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

الادراج والسلالم تكون في طرف المنطقة الضحلة
واذا زاد الطول عن 30 قدم تكون في الجهتين


----------



## aati badri (10 أغسطس 2010)

نواصل الصباح 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

بسطات السلالم يمكن ان تكون غاطسة
مع درابزين معها ومع السلالم






*Recessed Pool Steps*





*Stainless Steel Recessed Step*

Stainless steel step is made from 14 gauge, Type 304 low carbon steel and fabricated with all-welded construction. Step opening is 5" x 15" and meets most code requirements. Tread area has a non-skid surface.


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Built-In Injection Molded Step*

This step is made from heavy-duty injection molded plastic and features a non-skid, pebble textured surface in the tread area. Dimensions: 17 1/2" x 7" x 6" (outer); 16 1/2" x 6" x 5 1/2" (inner)


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

الدرج الغاطس يجب ان يكون قابل للنظافة


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

وغير زلق
وبه نعلات


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

ويصرف ما علق به من مياه في اتجاه المسبح


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

عرض النعلة لا يقل عن 5 بوصات


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

وطول البسطة لا يقل عن 14 بوصة


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

المسافة بين كل اثنين لا تزيد عن 12 بوصة


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلالم يجب ان تكون من مادة مقاومة للتآكل


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Cross-Braced Pool Ladders*






*Cross-Braced Swimming Pool Ladders*

Stainless steel swimming pool ladders are available with 2, 3, 4 or 5. These pool ladders are made from 1.9" O.D. stainless steel tubing in .065", .109" and .145" wall thicknesses, and cross-braced for extra strength.


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Stair Railing*




*2-Bend Stair Rail*

2-Bend stair rails are fabricated from .065" x 1.90" O.D. T-304 stainless steel polished to a 320-grit finish. Anchor socket and escutcheon plate not included


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*3-Bend Stair Rail*

These standard 3-bend stair rails are fabricated from .065" x 1.90" O.D. T-304 stainless steel polished to a 320-grit finish. Anchor socket and escutcheon plate not included


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Pool Ladder Parts and Accessories*


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Anchors and Anchor Sockets:*


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Escutcheon Plates*

These escutcheon plates add the finishing touch to anchor sockets and are usable on any


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Ladder Bumpers:*


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Replacement Wedge Dogs*

Simply slip the wedge dog inside the anchor socket keyway and tighten the bolt to wedge ladder post into place.


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Anchor Flanges:*


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

قلنا انه يجب وضع درابزين اعلى الادراج والسلالم من الجهتين

*Hand Rail Accessories*




*Safety Grip Stair Rail Covers*

Safety Grip covers help to promote safety and reduce liability by providing a better griping surface than bare railing. Designed for high traffic, these covers are made from a commercial grade poly fabric blend with UV inhibitors. Just place over railing and zip. Available in royal blue and teal.


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

يجب وضع كراسي للمراقبين بمواصفات خاصة
تمكنهم من مراقبة جميع المستخدمين للحوض

*Economy Portable Lifeguard Chairs



*




*Portable Guard Station*

This lifeguard stand is designed to be a supplement to permanent lifeguard chairs and is constructed of a fluted PVC, aluminum reinforced frame that is extremely durable yet lightweight. The chair features a director's chair style backrest and 1" thick high density foam seat cushion covered with outdoor canvas upholstery. UV and corrosion resistant. Comes with wheel kit.


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Movable Mid-Chair*

The Movable Mid-Chair is an economical alternative to aquatics facilities not requiring a full size 6' lifeguard chair, such as wading pools and lazy rivers. Chair swivels 360° for full range of visibility. It is made of durable 304 electro polished stainless steel and a 29" x 36" non-skid PVC platform that offers ample room for the lifeguard to maneuver


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Recycled Plastic Lifeguard Chairs



*


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

نتلبيثلب


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

وبوردات الغوص


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

ابراج القفز


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*1M Paraflyte Dive Towers - Ladder at Rear*

Our best selling general purpose dive tower. This dive tower has a flanged style pedestal, gear adjustable fulcrum and rear swivel. *Diving board type and length must be specified when ordering.* Click here to see dimensional drawings of this dive tower


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)

*1M Paraflyte Diving Tower Ladder at Side
Items #42-114, 42-116 and #42-118*











*1M Paraflyte Diving Tower - Ladder at Rear
Items #42-080, 42-082 and 42-084

*








*1M Sportflyte Diving Tower - Ladder at Rear
Item #42-124 and 42-126

*


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة للارضية حول المسبح
تكون ذات ميول للصرف الايجابي
يمنع وضع السجاد والموكيت فيها
الا بتصميم خاص 
وموافقة الجهة المسئولة
يجب الا يتداخل صرفها مع الصرف العام
والا تصرف في المسبح


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب توفير صناديق للاسعافات الاولية
محتوايتها اذا كانت تهم اي من الزملاء سوف 
اوفر اسماء الح الادنى الواجب توفره


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب توفير بزبوز للنظافة


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب فصل منطقة المشاهدين عن منطقة الحوض


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب توفير سياج لمنطقة الحوض للفصل وللحماية


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب تحديد الاعماق بالقدم والبوصة وعلى ابعاد لاتزيد عن 25 قدم


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب توفير كراسي لرجال الحماية والانقاذ


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

للاحواض ذات مساحة سطح اقل من 2000 قدم مربع
لا تحتاج لكرسي


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

*للاحواض ذات مساحة سطح من 2000 قدم مربع الى 3999قدم مربع
تحتاج لكرسي واحد*​


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

ومن 4000 الى 5999 ق م تحتاج عدد 2 كرسي


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

ومن 6000 الى 7999 ق م تحتاج عدد 3 كرسي


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

احواض السباحة ذات مساحة اكبر من 4000 ق م
تحتاج لغرفة طوارئ مجهزة
ب سرير وحوض وتليفون


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

كما يجب تحديد تليفون طوارئ ولصق رقمه في اماكن ظاهرة وبخط واضح
كما يجب توفير مخرج طوارئ


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

لوائح


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

يجب وضع اللوائح في مكان بارز وبخط مقروء
وبارز
واللوائح مثل
لا يسمح للمرضى بمزاولة السباحة
لا يسمح باصطحاب الماكولات والمشروبات والتوباكو
يجب الاستحمام قبل وبعد السباحة
يمنع الجرئ والالعاب الخطرة حول المسبح
يمنع حمل الاوعية الزجاجية والبلاستيك القابل للكسر
يمنع الاشخاص ذوي الامراض التي يمكن ان تنقل الى الآخرين بواسطة مياه المسبح


----------



## aati badri (12 أغسطس 2010)

غدا نواصل 
في الميكانيكا
بعد ان غردنا بعيدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك لك و رمضان كريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس صبرى 
وجعله فى موازيين حسناتكم


----------



## eehaboo (25 أغسطس 2010)

اسف مهندس صبري لم اكن اعلم بوجود هذه المشاركة الرائعة منك بوركت يداك


----------



## eng.mohammmed (2 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/get/4pM-Hl23/standard_handbook_of_engineeri.html
رابط لتحميل الكتاب .. مصدر الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (4 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.mohammmed قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/get/4pm-hl23/standard_handbook_of_engineeri.html
> رابط لتحميل الكتاب .. مصدر الموضوع


 

_1000 الف شكر_
_لكن الموقع كانه محجوب بالمملكة_


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس عبد العاطي
شكرا لإسهاماتك البناءة وأرجو ان تسمح لي بالإستعانة بها لو ربنا وفقني في عملية النشر
جزاكم الله خيرا و تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم و زكواتكم وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن بأنتضار المزيد
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمد على اسهامك القيم فأنا اتمني ان يكون هذا الكتاب على طاولة كل مهندس ميكانيكا و ما تكرم به المهندس عبد العاطي من اسهامات تدعم الموضوع وتثريه و تصقله فالخبرة لا تقدر بمال ، جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء ولكم مثله - آمين
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و بارك لكما


----------



## aati badri (5 سبتمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> _1000 الف شكر_
> _لكن الموقع كانه محجوب بالمملكة_


 up


----------



## aati badri (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس عبد العاطي
> شكرا لإسهاماتك البناءة وأرجو ان تسمح لي بالإستعانة بها لو ربنا وفقني في عملية النشر
> جزاكم الله خيرا و تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم و زكواتكم وكل عام وانت بخير


 
لك الاسهامات
وصاحب الاسهامات
وصاحب صاحب الاسهامات( عرفته طبعا)
بس ياريت ترقى لدرجة ان تنشر في كتابكم


----------



## aati badri (5 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.mohammmed قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/get/4pm-hl23/standard_handbook_of_engineeri.html
> رابط لتحميل الكتاب .. مصدر الموضوع


 
الرابط لا يفتح عندي
ارجو من الاخ الزميل
او بقية الاخوة الزملاء
اعادة رفع الكتاب على رابط آآآآآآخر
 فتح الله عليكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و هذا شرف لي و للكتاب و
0596622225 في انتظار اسمع صوتك


----------



## aati badri (14 سبتمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الرابط لا يفتح عندي
> ارجو من الاخ الزميل
> او بقية الاخوة الزملاء
> اعادة رفع الكتاب على رابط آآآآآآخر
> فتح الله عليكم


 up


----------



## aati badri (14 سبتمبر 2010)

منقول


*pH*

pH is the single most important element in swimming pool water chemistry. It affects every other chemical balance in pool water.
pH is a measure of hydrogen ion (H+) concentration in water. It indicates the relative acidity or basicity of pool water. pH is measured on a scale of 0 (strong acid) to 14 (strong base) with 7 being the neutral pH.
In pools a slightly alkaline pH of 7.4 to 7.6 is most desirable because this range is most comfortable to the human eye and provides for optimum use of free chlorine while maintaining water that is not corrosive or scale forming.


If pH is too low (below 7) 

Water becomes acidic
Chlorine residuals dissipate rapidly
Eye irritation occurs
Plaster walls are etched
Metal fittings, pump impeller, heater core may corrode
Dissolved metals may leave stains on walls
Rapid Loss of alkalinity

If pH is too high (above 8) 

Chlorine activity is slowed and inefficient
Scale formation and discoloration of pool walls
Water becomes cloudy
Filter is overworked
Eye irritation may occur
*pH Adjustment*
To avoid the problems listed above, *pH must be maintained between 7.2 and 7.8*. The most desirable level for pH is between 7.4 and 7.6. If pH is too low - run alkali demand test if available. Raise pH by adding soda ash (sodium carbonate). Never add more than 2 lbs per 10,000 gallons in a single treatment. Be sure the pump is running when chemicals are added. Allow to recirculate then retest to determine if further treatment is necessary. Caustic soda (sodium hydroxide) is sometimes used with chemical feed pumps to raise pH. If problems with low pH persist, it may be necessary to raise total alkalinity to stabilize the pH.

*Chart No. 1 - Raising pH with Soda Ash*
(If pH is under 7.4, add this amount of soda ash, then retest)
GALLONS IN POOLpH1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,0007.2-7.42/3 oz.3 oz.6 oz.9 oz.12 oz.1 lb.2 lbs.7.0-7.23/4 oz.4 oz.8 oz.12 oz.1 lb.1 1/4 lbs.2 1/2 lbs.6.6-7.01 1/4 oz.6 oz.12 oz.1 lb.1 1/2 lbs.2 lbs.4 lbs.Under 6.71 1/2 oz.8 oz.1 lb.1 1/2 lbs.2 lbs.2 1/2 lbs5 lbs
If pH is too high - run acid demand test if available. pH is lowered by adding muriatic acid (hydrochloric acid) or sodium bisulfate. Carefully add acid at the deep end of the pool. Try not to pour acid near pool walls or fittings. Remember: When using or diluting acids," do as you oughta, add the acid to the water" (never add water to acid)
NOTE: 10 lbs. sodium bisulfate is roughly the same as 1 gal. muriatic acid. 
*Chart No. 2 - Lowering pH with Muriatic Acid*
(If pH is over 7.6, add this amount of acid, then retest)

GALLONS IN POOLpH1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,0007.6-7.81 1/4 oz.6 oz.12 oz.18 oz.24 oz.1 qt.2 qts.7.8-8.01 1/2 oz.8 oz.16 oz.24 oz.1 qt.1 1/4 qts.2 1/2 qts.8.0-8.42 1/2 oz.12 oz.24 oz.1 1/4 qts.1 1/2 qts.2 qts.1 gal.Over 8.43 oz.16 oz.1 qt.1 1/4 qts.2 qts.2 1/2 qts.1 1/4 gal.Factors which affect pH: *Lowers pH**Raises pH*</B>AcidSoda AshGas ChlorineSodium HypochloriteTrichlor ChlorineCalcium HypochloriteDichlor ChorineCaustic SodaRain WaterBicarbonate of SodaAlumSwimmer WastesOrganic LitterAlgae GrowthMake up WaterMake up Water

<A name=ta>
*Total Alkalinity (TA)*

Total alkalinity is closely associated with pH but rather than a measure of hydrogen ion concentration it is a measure of the ability of a solution to neutralize hydrogen ions. Expressed in parts per million (ppm), total alkalinity is the result of alkaline materials including carbonates, bicarbonates and hydroxides - mostly bicarbonates. This acid neutralizing (buffering) capacity of water is desirable because it helps prevent wide variations in pH whenever small amounts of acid or alkali are added to the pool. Total alkalinity is a measure of water's resistance to change in pH.
*Total alkalinity should be maintained in the range of 80 to 150 ppm.*
If total alkalinity is too low: 
pH changes rapidly when chemicals or impurities enter the water. pH may drop rapidly, causing etching and corrosion.
If total alkalinity is too high:
pH becomes difficult to adjust. High pH often occurs causing other problems such as; cloudy water, decreased disinfectant effectiveness, scale formation and filter problems.
Raising total Alkalinity - Total alkalinity can be raised by the addition of bicarbonate of soda (sodium bicarbonate, baking soda). 1.4 lbs. bicarbonate of soda per 10,000 gallons will raise total alkalinity 10 ppm.

*Chart No. 3 - Raising Alkalinity Using Sodium Bicarbonate*

IncreaseGALLONS IN POOL(ppm)1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,00010 0.14 lbs0.7 lbs.1.4 lbs.2.1 lbs.2.8 lbs.3.5 lbs.7 lbs.200.28 lbs.1.4 lbs.2.8 lbs.4.2 lbs.5.6 lbs.7.0 lbs.14 lbs.300.42 lbs.2.1 lbs.4.2 lbs.6.3 lbs.8.4 lbs.10.5 lbs.21 lbs.400.56 lbs.2.8 lbs.5.6 lbs.8.4 lbs.11.2 lbs.14.0 lbs.28 lbs.500.70 lbs.3.5 lbs.7 lbs.10.5 lbs14.0 lbs.17.5 lbs.35 lbs.In some cases, soda ash can be used to raise total alkalinity. Pound for pound, soda ash raises alkalinity 60 percent more than sodium bicarbonate and is cheaper than sodium bicarbiante. The problem with using soda ash to increase alkalinity is it drastically increases pH. This can cause cloudy water and scale formation. Soda ash should only be used to increase total alkalinity if you also need to increase the pH or if only small increases in alkalinity are needed.

*Chart No. 4 - Raising Alkalinity Using Soda Ash*

IncreaseGALLONS IN POOL(ppm)1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,000100.09 lbs0.44 lbs.0.88 lbs.1.32 lbs.1.77 lbs.2.21 lbs.4.42 lbs.200.18 lbs.0.88 lbs.1.77 lbs.2.65 lbs.3.53 lbs.4.42 lbs.8.83 lbs.300.26 lbs.1.32 lbs.2.65 lbs.3.97 lbs.5.30 lbs.6.62 lbs.13.25 lbs.400.35 lbs.1.77 lbs.3.53 lbs.5.30 lbs.7.07 lbs.8.83 lbs.17.66 lbs.500.44 lbs.2.21 lbs.4.42 lbs.6.62 lbs.8.83 lbs.11.04 lbs.22.08 lbs.Chemical manufactures are now marketing a total alkalinity increaser which combines the effects of sodium bicarbonate and soda ash. The product sodium sesquicarbonate or sodium hydrogen carbonate affects total alkalinity more than sodium bicarbonate, but does not cause quite as much increase in pH as soda ash does.

*Chart No. 5 - Raising Alkalinity Using Sodium Sesquicarbonate*

IncreaseGALLONS IN POOL(ppm)1,000 5,00010,00015,000 20,00025,00050,00010 0.13 lbs. 0.63 lbs.1.25 lbs.1.88 lbs.2.50 lbs.3.13 lbs.6.25 lbs.20 0.25 lbs. 1.25 lbs.2.50 lbs.3.75 lbs.5.00 lbs.6.25 lbs.12.50 lbs.30 0.38 lbs. 1.88 lbs.3.75 lbs.5.63 lbs.7.50 lbs.9.38 lbs.18.75 lbs.40 0.50 lbs. 2.50 lbs.5.00 lbs.7.50 lbs.10.00 lbs.12.50 lbs.25.00 lbs.50 0.63 lbs. 3.13 lbs.6.25 lbs.9.38 lbs.12.50 lbs.15.63 lbs.31.25 lbs.Lowering total Alkalinity - Total alkalinity can be lowered by adding muriatic acid or sodium bisulfate. Acid may be added in doses of up to 1 quart per 10,000 gallons. Total alkalinity tests and further required additions of acid can be made every 2 hours.

*Chart No. 6 - Lowering Alkalinity Using Muriatic Acid*

DecreaseGALLONS IN POOL(ppm)1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,000102.56 oz.0.8 pts.0.8 qts.1.2 qts.1.6 qts.2.0 qts.1 gal.205.12 oz.1.60 pts.1.6 qts.2.4 qts.3.2 qts.1.0 gal.2 gal.307.68 oz.1.2 qts.2.4 qts.3.6 qts.1.2 gal.1.5 gal.3 gal.4010.24 oz.1.6 qts.3.2 qts.1.2 gal.1.6 gal.2.0 gal.4 gal.5012.80 oz.2.0 qts.1.0 gal.1.5 gal.2.0 gal.2.5 gal.5 gal.
*Chart No. 7 - Lowering Alkalinity Using Sodium Bisulfate*

DecreaseGALLONS IN POOL(ppm)1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,000100.21 lbs.1.06 lbs.2.13 lbs.3.19 lbs.4.25 lbs.5.31 lbs.10.63 lbs.200.43 lbs.2.13 lbs.4.25 lbs.6.38 lbs.8.50 lbs.10.63 lbs.21.25 lbs.300.64 lbs.3.19 lbs.6.38 lbs.9.56 lbs.12.75 lbs.15.94 lbs.31.88 lbs.400.85 lbs.4.25 lbs.8.50 lbs.12.75 lbs.17.00 lbs.21.25 lbs.42.50 lbs.501.06 lbs.5.31 lbs.10.63 lbs.15.94 lbs.21.25 lbs.26.56 lbs.53.13 lbs.<A name=ch>
*Calcium Hardness:*


Calcium hardness is a measure of the dissolved calcium salts in water. Under normal conditions this should not be a problem in properly operated swimming pools. Estimates of the proper range of calcium hardness vary widely but the ideal level for plaster pool is generally considered to be about 250 ppm. If calcium hardness is very low then water may leach calcium from pool walls causing pitting of the plaster surface. Very high calcium hardness may contribute to scale formation and clouding of the water. To raise calcium hardness - add calcium chloride. 
*Chart No. 8 - Raising Hardness With Calcium Chloride*

IncreaseGALLONS IN POOL (ppm) 1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,000102 oz.10 oz.1 1/4 lbs.1 3/4 lbs.2 1/2 lbs.3 1/4 lbs.6 1/4 lbs.204 oz.1 1/4 lbs.2 1/2 lbs.3 3/4 lbs.5 lbs.6 1/4 lbs.12 1/2 lbs.306 oz.1 3/4 lbs.3 3/4 lbs.5 1/2 lbs.7 1/2 lbs.9 1/2 lbs.18 3/4 lbs.408 oz.2 1/2 lbs.5 lbs.7 1/2 lbs.10 lbs.12 1/2 lbs.25 lbs.5010 oz.3 lbs.6 1/4 lbs.9 1/2 lbs.12 1/2 lbs.15 3/4 lbs.31 1/4 lbs.
To lower calcium hardness anhydrous trisodium phosphate may be used. One pound trisodium phosphate per 10,000 gallons will lower calcium hardness 11 ppm. Use in small increments or clouding may occur. Another method of lowering calcium hardness is to simply drain off part of the pool water and dilute the remaining water with fresh make up water. <A name=tds>
*Total Dissolved Solids (TDS)*


After a pool has been in use for a time, dissolved solids may begin to accumulate. These unfilterable solids include body wastes, suntan lotion, stabilizer, chlorines, algicide, dirt, pollen, etc. Normally this is less of a problem with outdoor pools because of rain water and no use during winter months. Indoor pools sometimes have a buildup of dissolved solids requiring draining the pool and refilling with fresh water. Most pools should be drained after 3 to 5 years. Ideally pool water contains under 450 ppm total dissolved solids. <A name=dis>
*DISINFECTION OF POOL WATER*



A proper balance of the previously described water chemistry factors will provide water that will not damage pool components and is non-irritating to swimmers. It is then necessary to provide for disinfection of the water to prevent the spread of disease organisms from person to person and prevent unwanted growth of bacteria and algae in the pool. <A name=chl>
*Chlorine*
The most commonly used disinfectant for swimming pools is chlorine. In its elemental form chlorine is a heavy greenish yellow gas which is so toxic that is has been used as a weapon in chemical warfare. Because of the extremely high potential for injury or death from improper use of chlorine gas, a number of chlorine compounds have been formulated to provide chlorine in forms that can be handled and used safely by swimming pool operators. The following forms of chlorine are commonly used in swimming pools:
*Gas Chlorine:* 100% available chlorine *Advantages:**Disadvantages:*</B>Cheapest form of chlorineExtremely dangerousNo residue from carriersSpecial room needed for chlorineFeed equipment is expensiveSpecial training and safety equipment neededLowers pH, must constantly add pH increaser

Because of the special hazards associated with the use of gaseous chlorine, its use has been prohibited at public swimming pools in North Carolina. 
*Calcium Hypochlorite:* granular or pelletized 65% available chlorine *Advantages:**Disadvantages:*Relatively cheapNot stabilized - may lose strength if not tightly covered.Can be mixed into solution for feed pumpsDoes not dissolve completely - leaves residueCan be used in some specially designed erosion feedersDoes not dissolve completely - leaves residueHigh pH (11.7) raises pH of poolHighly reactive - may cause fires
WARNING - do not use in closed tablet feeders designed to use other forms of chlorine 
*Sodium Hypochlorite:* Liquid bleach 12.5% available chlorine *Advantages:**Disadvantages:*Next to gas is the cheapest chlorine availableBulky and heavyNo dissolving required - no residueNot stabilized-loses strength rapidlyCan be used with chemical feed pumpsHigh pH (10-13) raises pH of pool
*Trichloroisocyanuric Acid:* sticks or tablets 90% available chlorine *Advantages:**Disadvantages:*Stabilized - chlorine doesn't dissipateCost slightly higherEasy to handleLowers pH - pH 2.8Low cost, low maintenance erosion feedersLowers total alkalinityHighly concentrated - 90% available chlorineMay elevate cyanuric acid levelsDissolves completely - very little residueNot suitable for supeprchlorination
Other forms of chlorine less commonly used are lithium hypochlorite, potassium dichloroisocyanuric acid, and sodium dichloroisocyanuric acid. 
Free Chlorine Residual is the amount of chlorine in the pool which has not reacted with substances other than water. It is the chlorine which is available to disinfect pool water and oxidize organic substances. Free chlorine residual should be maintained between 1 and 3 ppm. 
Combined Chlorine is chlorine in the pool which has reacted with substance other than water and is no longer available in its free state. Some combined chlorines are bactericides but they contribute little to the disinfection process. Chlorine combined with ammonia produces chloramines which cause eye irritation and an objectionable chlorine odor. For this reason combined chlorine residual should be kept to a minimum preferably below 0.2 ppm. 
Total Chlorine residual is the concentration of free chlorine plus combined chlorine. To determine combined chlorine residual test for free chlorine and total chlorine. 
Total chlorine - free chlorine = combined chlorine<A name=bpcl>
Breakpoint Chlorination is the process by which combined chlorine and some organics are "burned out" of the pool by addition of large amounts of chlorine. The reaction of chlorine with ammonia to form chloramines occurs in several stages with free chlorine consumed at each stage. If enough chlorine is added to the water the total chlorine residual will rise to a point that forces the reaction of chlorine with ammonia to go rapidly to completion. Compounds of nitrogen and chlorine are released from the water and the apparent residual chlorine decreases. The point at which the chlorine residual suddenly drops is called the breakpoint. When enough chlorine is added to pass the breakpoint, combined chlorine compounds disappear, eye irritation potential and chlorine odors disappear, and the chlorine remaining in the water is all in the free state. 
Superchlorination: In order to prevent buildup of chloramines in the pool it is necessary to periodically add large amounts of new chlorine in an effort to pass the breakpoint. Public swimming pools should be supechlorinated about once a week. The amount of chlorine needed to reach the breakpoint will vary depending on the amount of organic material introduced by bathers and on the level of free chlorine maintained in the pool. If the amount of combined chlorine is known then the amount of new chlorine needed is ten times the amount of combined chlorine. When combined chlorine residual is not known, superchlorination is accomplished by adding 10 ppm of new chlorine to the pool. Ordinarily calcium hypochlorite at a dose of at least 1 lb. per 10,000 gallons is used for superchlorination. The chart below shows the amounts of various chlorine compounds which can be used to introduce 10 ppm of chlorine to the pool. 
Chart No. 9 - Superchlorination
(Amount Needed to Introduce 10 ppm)
Type of chlorineGALLONS IN POOL1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,000Sodium Hypo10 oz.1 3/4 qts.3 1/4 qts.1 1/4 gal.1 2/3 gal.2 gal.4 gal.Lithium Hypo4 oz.1 1/4 lbs.2 1/3 lbs.3 1/2 lbs.4 3/4 lbs.6 lbs.12 lbsDichlor2 1/4 oz.11 oz.1 1/3 lbs.2 lbs.2 2/3 lbs.3 1/3 lbs.6 3/4 lbs.Calcium Hypo2 oz.10 oz.1 1/4 lbs.2 lbs.2 1/2 lbs.3 1/4 lbs.6 1/2 lbs.
*Non-chlorine Shock Treatments* Several products have been developed which oxidize organics without the use of chlorine. Pools which use those products can accomplish the reduction of organics without closing the pool for any longer than it takes to dissolve and distribute the chemicals. Those products are more expensive than chlorine but may be preferred where it is necessary to keep a pool open. <A name=phcl>
*How pH affects free chlorine residual* Chlorine reacts with water to form Hypochlorous acid (HOC1). The reaction is different for each form of chlorine but hypochlorous acid is produced by each of those reactions and is the form in which chlorine serves best as a disinfectant. Hypochlorous acid is a weak acid and easily dissociates to an ionized hypochlorite state as shown below. HOC1increasing pH->H+ OC1-Hypochlorous<-decreasing pHHydrogen+ HypochloriteAcidIonIon
This is important because both hypochlorous acid and the hypochlorite ion are counted as free chlorine residual on your test kit but only the hypochlorous acid portion is an effective disinfectant. The balance between hypochlorous acid and the hypochlorite ion is affected by pH. The higher the pH, the less hypochlorous acid present and the less effective free chlorine becomes. At a pH of 7.2 about 66% of free chlorine is hypochlorous acid. At a pH of 7.8 only about 33% of free chlorine is hypochlorous acid. Thus pH control is essential for maintaining the effectiveness of chlorine as a disinfectant. <A name=cya>
*Stabilizer - Cyanuric Acid*
Hypochlorous acid is a highly unstable molecule which dissipates rapidly in the presence of sunlight. This results in considerable loss of free chlorine form pools exposed to sunlight. Proper stabilization of chlorine with cyanuric acid slows the rate of chlorine dissipation without appreciably sacrificing oxidation and disinfection activity. Reaction of free chlorine with cyanuric acid produces a form of combined chlorine (chlorimide) which is active enough to aid disinfection and show up as free chlorine residual on your test kit. Proper stabilization requires 30 to 50 ppm cyanuric acid. Outdoor pools should be initially treated with 40 ppm cyanuric acid. The chart below can be used to determine the amount of cyanuric acid needed. 
*Chart No. 10 - Establishing or Increasing Cyanuric Acid Level*
CYA increase ppmGALLONS IN POOL1,0005,00010,00015,00020,00025,00050,000101 1/4 oz.6 1/2 oz.12 3/4 oz.1 1/4 lbs.1 2/3 lbs.2 lbs.4 lbs.202 1/2 oz.12 3/4 oz.1 3/4 lbs.2 1/2 lbs.3 1/3 lbs.4 lbs.8 1/3 lbs.302 1/2 oz.11 oz.1 1/3 lbs.2 lbs.2 2/3 lbs.3 1/3 lbs.12 1/2 lbs.403 oz.10 oz.1 1/4 lbs.2 lbs.2 1/2 lbs.3 1/4 lbs.16 2/3 lbs.506 1/2 oz.2 lbs.5 1/4 lbs.6 1/4 lbs.8 1/3 lbs.10 1/2 lbs.21 lbs.
Cyanuric acid dissolves very slowly and is best predissolved in warm water before introducing into the pool. If it is not predissolved it may take several days to dissolve completely. Once added to the pool, cyanuric acid does not dissipate. It is removed from the pool only by splash out and backwash waste. Stabilized chlorine products such as trichloroisocyanuric acid will add stabilizer to the pool and may cause a gradual rise in cyanuric acid concentration. Excessive amounts of cyanuric acid can interfere with the disinfection process and at concentrations above 100 ppm may cause "chlorine lock" and clouding of the pool. Cyanuric acid level is lowered by draining part of the water out of the pool and diluting the remaining water with fresh water. Generally cyanuric acid level should be kept below 60 ppm. Stabilized forms of chlorine should not be used for superchlorination because cyanuric acid level may be increased. <A name=br>
*Bromine*
Bromine is chemically very similar to chlorine. Bromine compounds tend to react more slowly than chlorine compounds so bromine is generally more stable and less subject dissipation in sunlight. The dissociation of hypobromous acid into the bromine ion is less affected by pH than the corresponding reaction of chlorine. This makes bromine active over a larger range of pH than chlorine. Bromine will combine with ammonia to form bromamines similar to chlorine but unlike chloramines, bromamines are effective bactericides and do not produce the degree of odor and eye irritation associated with chloramines. Bromine is less affected by high temperature and nitrogen wastes than chlorine so it is particularly attractive for use in hot water spas. Bromine is more expensive than chlorine and has not yet received widespread acceptance by swimming pool operators. 
The form of bromine most commonly used in pools and spas is the organic chemical bromo-chloro-dimethylhydantoin which contains both bromine and chlorine. It is marketed under various trade names and is generally in tablet form for use in erosion feeders.. 
*Bromine residual should be maintained between 2 and 4 ppm.* Bromine residual is measured using the DPD #1 test used to measure free chlorine. If your test kit does not include a bromine scale then bromine residual is approximately 2.25 times the reading on the chlorine scale. <A name=big>
*Biganide disinfectants*
The only disinfectant other than chlorine and bromine which has been accepted as a primary disinfectant in public swimming pools is polyhexamethylene biguanide. *Biguanide is used at a concentration of 30 to 50 parts per million and a pH of 7.2 to 7.8* to kill germs and control algae growth. A special test kit is needed to test the biguanide residual. The main advantage of biguanide is the disinfectant concentration remains fairly stable so it requires less frequent adjustment than chlorine. No automatic chemical feeder is needed. 
Biguanide is not an oxidizer and will not destroy organic wastes the way chlorine and bromine do. It must be used in conjunction with a peroxide shock treatment to prevent organic wastes from accumulating in pool water. Biguanide is incompatible with chlorine and most algicides. Chlorine in make-up water can cause clouding of biguanide pools. Biguanide increases the staining potential of dissolved metals in a pool so copper based algicides, copper ion generators, and pool heaters should not be used. Only chemicals recommended by the disinfectant manufacturers should be used. <A name=sup>
*Supplemental disinfection equipment*
A variety of supplemental disinfection process equipment is being marketed for use on swimming pools. The most common are copper/silver ion generators, ozone generators, and ultraviolet light generators. While each process provides some disinfection activity, they are not accepted as primary disinfectants in public swimming pools because they are either too slow or do not provide a disinfectant residual. Supplemental disinfection equipment, if used, must be used in conjunction with a free chlorine or bromine residual. <A name=sp>*Suggested NSPI Standards - Swimming Pools*

MinimumIdealMaximumFree Chlorine, ppm1.01.0-3.03.0Combined chlorine, ppm NoneNone0.2Bromine, ppm 2.02.0-4.04.0pH7.27.4-7.67.8Total Alkalinity, ppm6080-100180(for Liquid Chlorine, Cal-Hypo and Lithium Hypo)100-120 (for gas chlorine, dichlor, trichlor and bromine compounds)TDS,ppm3001000-20003000Calcium Hardness, ppm150200-400500-1000+Cyanuric Acid, ppm1030-50150(except where limited by Health Dept. requirements, often to 100 ppm) <A name=ss>

*Suggested NSPI Standards - Spas*

MinimumIdealMaximumFree Chlorine, ppm1.01.0-3.010.0Combined chlorine, ppmNoneNone0.2Bromine, ppm2.02.0-4.010.0pH7.27.4-7.67.8Total Alkalinity, ppm6080-100180(for Liquid Chlorine, Cal-Hypo and Lithium Hypo)100-120(for Gas Chlorine, Dichlor,Trichlor and Bromine Compounds)TDS,ppm3001000-20003000Calcium Hardness, ppm150200-400500-1000+Cyanuric Acid, ppm1030-50150(except where limited by Health Dept. requirements, often to 100 ppm)<A name=al>

*ALGAE CONTROL*




Algae are tiny plants that bloom and grow in swimming pools if nutrients are present and a sufficient level of free chlorine is not maintained. Below are descriptions of the three most common algae problems in swimming pools. 
*Green Algae *The most common algae in swimming pool floats in water and coats pool surfaces. Left unchecked green algae will very quickly turn the pool water pea green. 
*Mustard Algae* settles on pool walls and causes a slimy yellow film. 
*Black Algae* appears in "buds" or clumps attached to tile grout, corners, steps and pool surfaces. 
Solution:
Green Algae - is very susceptible to chemical treatment. Superchlorinate with 10 to 20 ppm chlorine in the evening. Keep the filter running and brush the pool walls and bottom. Periodically check chlorine and maintain above 3 ppm until water clears. Using an algicide containing quaternary ammonia the next morning will help prevent the return of green algae. 
Mustard Algae - is much more resistant to chemical treatment and clings more tightly to pool walls than green algae. Adjust pH and superchlorinate as for green algae then brush diligently. Later vacuum the pool, check chlorine and superchorinate again if necessary. Mustard algae will generally return unless treated with a special mustard algicide or a copper based algicide. Algicide should be added in the morning to treat algae in daylight - its most active period. 
Black Algae - is very difficult to get rid of. It can be controlled to some extent by frequent superchlorination and diligent brushing with a stiff brush. Spot treatments can be made by turning off the recirculation pumps and pouring granular chlorine directly on recently brushed spots. Trichlor tablets can also be rubbed on recently brushed areas to spot treat. Black algae can usually be controlled with the use of strong alicides and maintenance of relatively high free chlorine residual, but complete removal of black algae may require draining and cleaning the pool. Note: Algae blooms are a problem best avoided. Maintaining proper water quality and frequent brushing of pool walls will deprive algae of the opportunity to get started.


----------



## اسامة اشرى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد معلومات قويه جدا عن حمامات السباحه
شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الشيق وهذه المعلومات القيمه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اللي يستحق الشكر الزميل المهندس عبد العاطي بارك الله فيه 
عيد مبارك عليه و على كل الزملاء


----------



## تامربهجت (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من المهندس صبرى والمهندس عبدالعاطى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ظافر عبد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة . وعندي سؤال وهو انه لدي مسبح طوله 35م وعرضه 15م وعمقه عند اعمق نقطة 4م واريد ان اضيف له سخان ، فكم قدرة السخان بالـ kw وكم احتاج الى طاقة كهربائية لتشغيله ، وما هي درجة حرارة الماء المثالية المطلوبة ( مئوية ) التي يجب ان اصل اليها ، وبكم من الوقت اصل اليها .
مع تقديري وشكري


----------



## aati badri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ظافر عبد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة . وعندي سؤال وهو انه لدي مسبح طوله 35م وعرضه 15م وعمقه عند اعمق نقطة 4م واريد ان اضيف له سخان ، فكم قدرة السخان بالـ kw وكم احتاج الى طاقة كهربائية لتشغيله ، وما هي درجة حرارة الماء المثالية المطلوبة ( مئوية ) التي يجب ان اصل اليها ، وبكم من الوقت اصل اليها .
> مع تقديري وشكري


 لحين حضور أستاذنا تحتاج تحديد الآتي :
المدينة
نوع المسبح خاص/عام/غوص
داخلي /خارجي


----------



## aati badri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

حسب aspe
مساحة السطح فقط هي التي تؤثر في الفقد
بعد تسخين المياه ويهمل الفقد من القاع والجدران
خاصة في البلاد التي لاتموت من البرد حيتانها


----------



## aati badri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اقل درجة حرارة مقبولة هي 75 درجة ف /24 درجة م


----------



## aati badri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مسابح المنافسات والغوص 78-82 د ف
25.5-27.5 د م


----------



## aati badri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

المسابح التجارية 
اندية موتيلات شقق
82 -90 د ف
27.8-32.2 د م


----------



## aati badri (20 أكتوبر 2010)

القطاع السكني 
75-85 د ف
24-26.7 د م


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و براك الله في جهودك


----------



## aati badri (21 أكتوبر 2010)

حمامات السباحة /حساب التبخر وازالة الرطوبة برنامج صغير *ظريف ‏(



1 2 3 4) 
مهندس صبري
تحياتي
وارجو الدخول


----------



## thaeribrahem (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع و لكل من ساهم به


----------



## خالد حسني الشريف (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اللة يفتح عليك مشكور


----------



## eng.mountaha (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي المهندس صبري سعيد كان لدي بعض الأسئلة حول موضوعك (المسابح) أعلم أن الموضوع قديم ولكنني عضو جديد
هل يمكنني طرح بعض الأسئلة


----------



## عبدالله الكيال (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لهذه المعلومة القيمة وياريت تطبق هذه المعلومة على مسبح بابعاد 8م طول و4م عرض و1.2م عمق


----------



## وائل البرعى (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 يناير 2011)

شرح ممتاز


----------



## ليث البغدادي (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## اشرف141269 (3 أبريل 2011)

خالص الشكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على المرور 
اسئلة الزميل منتهي اهلا بها و اذا لم يك لدي اجابة فاخي و زميلي المعطاء م عبد العاطي البدري سيقوم بالواجب


----------



## رمزى قطامش (23 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## رحمن الله (26 يونيو 2011)

موضوع قيم وجديد بالنسبه لي والشرح بسيط ووافي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونزر الله قلبك وعقلك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الأمين حسن (22 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## magdygamal_8 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جدا
بارك الله في صاحب الفكرة وصاحب المشاركة وصاحب المعلومة وصاحب النصيحه وجزاهم الله جميعا خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتهم ونفعهم بة يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون ووفقهم الى مافيه خيري الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك يا استاذ


----------



## حمرى امام (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## normane-116 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## mustafatel (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much for the nice subject


----------



## alszid (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ساكانا (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور و الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمدكريم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله و جزاك الله خيرا شرحت ووفيت وشكرا جزيلا على التفصيل وننتظر المزيد من المواضع الجميلة دى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على المرور 
وفقكم الله


----------



## جيهان يحيى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا الموضوع فعلا مهم وفى غاية الروعة وشكرا على الافادة


----------



## Hassan omran (10 نوفمبر 2011)

متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه وجزاك عنا خيرا 
واحب ان اسأل أستاذي الفاضل وأرجوا أن يتسع صدرك لي. برجاء رفع المراجع المذكوره اعلاه للاستفاده والاطلاع
*أين balancing tank من حساباتك وكيف يمكن حساب حجمه والاهم اين يتم تركيب balancing valve*
* برجاء الرد للأهميه وشكرا *


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكركم و اتمني ان امتلك الرد قريبا من خلال اضافة جديدة مشكور علي المرور و على الدعاء


----------



## shitaita (1 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## fadi kabes (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نسيم حامد (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك,واريد انا اسآل عن حسابات قيمة التبخر للماء من السطح الناتجة عن حرارة الشمس بالصيف اذا كانت لديك معادلة لذلك
وارجو توضيح كيفية حساب التدفئة بالكيلو وات حسب ما متعارف بالسوق


----------



## qousai moussa (7 يناير 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل كيف طريقة تنزيل المخططات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2012)

زميلنا الفاضل و استاذنا الكريم م /عبد العاطي بدري 
رجاء المشاركة و الإفادة و سأحاول الرد و لكن قد يأخذ مني ذلك وقتا 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن جميع المسلمين ايها الاستاذ والاخ والصديق واي كلمة تدل على قرابتك منا 
رحم الله والديك وبارك لك في صحتك ومالك واولادك ومزيد من التقدم والنفع م صبري سعيد


----------



## aati badri (8 يناير 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير عن جميع المسلمين ايها الاستاذ والاخ والصديق واي كلمة تدل على قرابتك منا
> رحم الله والديك وبارك لك في صحتك ومالك واولادك ومزيد من التقدم والنفع م صبري سعيد


 


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> زميلنا الفاضل و استاذنا الكريم م /عبد العاطي بدري
> رجاء المشاركة و الإفادة و سأحاول الرد و لكن قد يأخذ مني ذلك وقتا
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


 لبيك ياصديق


----------



## aati badri (8 يناير 2012)

Hassan omran قال:


> متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه وجزاك عنا خيرا
> واحب ان اسأل أستاذي الفاضل وأرجوا أن يتسع صدرك لي. برجاء رفع المراجع المذكوره اعلاه للاستفاده والاطلاع
> *أين balancing tank من حساباتك وكيف يمكن حساب حجمه والاهم اين يتم تركيب balancing valve*
> *برجاء الرد للأهميه وشكرا *


 لحساب ال*balancing tank وماهي فائدته*

*1-تعويض البخر وقد قمت برفع طريقة الحساب
أو تقديريا
للاحواض الخارجية من 1 الى 2 سم تضرب في مساحة المسبح
حسب اجواء مكان تواجده*
*2-كمية المياه التي تفيض نتيجة نزول السباحين الى الماء
وواضح انها تتوقف على حجمهم وقد حولت الى اوزان 
في السعودية الرقم المقبول هو من 70 الى 80 كجم
وكثافة جسم الانسان قريبة من كثافة الماء
للداخلي من ثمن الى ربع سم تضرب في مساحة المسبح
حسب اجواء مكان تواجده
*
*اعلاه عبارة عن مداخلات سابقة في موضوع سابق على الرابط ادناه*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271898
*


----------



## aati badri (8 يناير 2012)

*المرفقات والرابط تساعدنا في حسابات البخر من الحمام
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Setting...tary/swimming%*​



الصور المرفقة




swimming_pool_evaporation.png‏ (6.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 4)


----------



## qousai moussa (9 يناير 2012)

ألف شكر للجميع ونطلب منكم إعادة تفعيل المخططات التي على الرابط التالية
*http://www.2shared.com/file/Pvq-AYGM...-JIZAN-EQ.html*

*http://www.2shared.com/file/Pvq-AYGM...-JIZAN-EQ.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/8uWSAASM...R-JIZAN-M.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/7oHfOMcQ...-JIZAN-MP.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/7dvsLZv5...R-JIZAN-S.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/nXeIHVz4...-JIZAN-ST.html*​


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2012)

qousai moussa قال:


> ألف شكر للجميع ونطلب منكم إعادة تفعيل المخططات التي على الرابط التالية
> *http://www.2shared.com/file/pvq-aygm...-jizan-eq.html*
> 
> *http://www.2shared.com/file/pvq-aygm...-jizan-eq.html*
> ...


 اخ قصي سلام
ممكن رقم المشاركة؟
او اسم من قام برفع المخططات؟


----------



## qousai moussa (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم رقم المشاركة 66-67


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2012)

مرفق حسابات احد الشركات السعودية


----------



## مؤيد الحلبي (9 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية معلومات غنية


----------



## qousai moussa (12 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم المهندس عبد العاطي*
*نشكرك علي ما قدمت من معلومات ممتازة ونطلب إعادة منك إرفاق المخططات الموجودة في الشاركة 66-67*


----------



## eng.moohamed (12 يناير 2012)

أجمل كلام من أجمل مهندس


----------



## Batigoal (12 يناير 2012)

ممتاااااااااز


----------



## محروس الصيعري (22 يناير 2012)

ما أروعك يا باشا شكرا على الإفادات


----------



## aati badri (23 يناير 2012)

qousai moussa قال:


> *السلام عليكم المهندس عبد العاطي*
> *نشكرك علي ما قدمت من معلومات ممتازة ونطلب إعادة منك إرفاق المخططات الموجودة في الشاركة 66-67*


 
هنا كل المخططات وآآآآآسف على التأخير

http://www.2shared.com/file/NfUma_6V/07-29-09.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يناير 2012)

مشكور صديقي العزيز و الكريم 
دائما متواضع و معطاء 
لا حرمنا الله منك
وجزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## aati badri (24 يناير 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مشكور صديقي العزيز و الكريم
> دائما متواضع و معطاء
> لا حرمنا الله منك
> وجزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


 العفو يا استاذي وقدوتي


----------



## qousai moussa (24 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=166190&page=23#ixzz1kMkrEAxW

*السلام عليكم المهندس عبد العاطي
نشكرك علي ما قدمت من معلومات ممتازة وشكرا لك على المخططات وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## المغربى (18 فبراير 2012)

لك كل الشكر العميق وبارك اله فيك وجعل الله عملكم فى ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## وائل الشال (9 أبريل 2012)

مهندس عبد العاطى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
نرجو رفع المخططات مرة اخرى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## وائل الشال (9 أبريل 2012)

استاذنا المهندس صبرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
عندى سؤال بالنسبة لغرفة طلمبات المسبح وملحقاتها 
المسبح ابعادة 17متر طول و8,5 عرض ‘ الغرفة ابعادها 7,4*3,8 
ارتفاعها 2,35- المنسوب سالب 
الشركة اللى هتركب المعدات قالت انى الغرفة مينفعش تبقى تحت الارض عشان عملية التركيب والصيانة 
فإية رأى حضرتك 
هل ابعاد الغرفة كافى واية الانسب ان الغرفة تكون فوق الارض او تحتها 
وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولكم جميعا الشكر ونخص صاحب الموضوع والمهندس صبري والمهندس عبد العاطي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أبريل 2012)

أبعاد الغرفة ممتازة و أفضل ان يكون عرضها 3 متر 
ان وجود المضخات تحت الأرض يعني الكثير :
فهو يحقق جاهزية المضخات للعمل دون الحاجة للتحضير 
و المقصود بتحت الأرض ان يكون غلاف المضخة دائما ممتلئ بالماء أي ان سمت السحب يكون صفر و بالتالي نتفادي حدوث تعطيش للمضخة و نتفادي ظاهرة الـتكهف cavity


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (15 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جميل ومفيد 
جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ده شي جميل جدا مشكور جدا


----------



## مستر هندسة (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور مهندس صبري الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على مروركم و على رسائلكم الكريمة 
الفضل لله وحده نحمده و نستعينه و نسأله الرضا و الجنة و التوفيق لنا و لكم و لكل من تكرم بالاضافة خاصة استاذنا المهندس عبد العاطي بدري


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

AMERICAN JOURNAL OF PUBLIC HEALTH

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1321491/pdf/amjphealth00024-0010.pdf


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.lims.hu/media/furdokonf/English/presentationsp/purkiss_p.pdf


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.nsf.org/consumer/newsroom/pdf/swim_safer_infographic.pdf


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.wcponline.com/pdf/2012_08_Water%20Matters.pdf


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

كصفحات متتالية
SWIMMING POOLS AND OTHER PUBLIC BATHING PLACES


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2012)

NSF/ANSI 50-2009a


[url]http://www.pwtag.org/researchdocs/Used Ref docs/50 NSF_ANSI__Equipment_for_Swimming_Pools,_Spas,_Hot_Tubs_and_Other_Recreational_Water_Facilit[/URL][1][1].pdf


----------



## aati badri (23 سبتمبر 2012)

مقارنة بين اسعار الطرق المختلفة لتسخين حمامات السباحة*
1- السخانات الكهربائية سعر الكهرباء 0.1065 دولار /ك وات س ويعطي 32000 btu/ دولار
2- سخانات lpgغاز البترول المسال 1.87 دولار/الجالون ويعطي 40100 btu/ دولار
3- سخانات السولار 2.22 دولار/الجالون ويعطي 47200 btu/ دولار
4- سخانات NG الغاز الطبيعي 1.218 دولار/ثيرم ويعطي 67300 btu/ دولار
5-, 1.218 دولار/ ك وات س ويعطي 185600 btu/ دولار(FOR HEAT PUMP)








* الاسعار في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
ولكنها يمكن ان تقرب الاسعار


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 سبتمبر 2012)

منور يا استاذ 
بارك الله فيكم و زادكم فضلا و علما


----------



## mohamedgad (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الرائع وكل عام وأنتم وجميع شباب الأمة بالف خير وصحة وسلامة


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (21 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## aati badri (27 فبراير 2013)

يرفع من اجل م ابوبلال


----------



## tarek.sh (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يعجز الانسان كيف يشكركم ادعو الله ان يفتح عليكم ويغفر لكم امين


----------



## mya1963 (14 يوليو 2013)

اين يتم صرف المياة للمسبح عند اجراء الصيانه او التفريغ في حالة عدم وجود صرف صحي مع شبكة البلديه 

ووجود سبتك تانك


----------



## mya1963 (14 يوليو 2013)

اين يتم صرف المياة للمسبح عند اجراء الصيانه او التفريغ في حالة عدم وجود صرف صحي مع شبكة البلديه 

ووجود سبتك تنك 
وشاكر لكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يوليو 2013)

يتم سحب المياه في خزانات محمولة متحركة و التخلص منها في المناطق التي تخصصها البلدية 
أو الاحتفاظ بها في خزان من الفايبر جلاص لإعادة استخدامها في المسبح هذا اذا كانت تكلفة الخزان تعادل الفائدة من الاحتفاظ بالماء هذا


----------



## السهم الجرىء (3 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع ممتاز ومهم جدا بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس​


----------



## السهم الجرىء (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير جميعا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم

لو سمحت يابشمهندس عبدالعاطى ترفع المخططات الميكانيكه مره أخرى لأن الروابط لا تعمل​


----------



## aati badri (4 أغسطس 2013)

ا كل المخططات وآآآآآسف على التأخير

http://www.2shared.com/file/NfUma_6V/07-29-09.html​
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أغسطس 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search.


----------



## eng.amoudi (10 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يامهندس صبري


----------



## mya1963 (17 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> يتم سحب المياه في خزانات محمولة متحركة و التخلص منها في المناطق التي تخصصها البلدية
> أو الاحتفاظ بها في خزان من الفايبر جلاص لإعادة استخدامها في المسبح هذا اذا كانت تكلفة الخزان تعادل الفائدة من الاحتفاظ بالماء هذا



هل يمكن الاستفادة من مياه المسبح لري النباتات
وشكرا لكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 أغسطس 2013)

من الممكن اذا تمت معالجة مياه المسبح لتصبح صالحة لأغراض الزراعة و مدي اقتصادية ذلك


----------



## طائطة (19 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير
ا


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (7 سبتمبر 2013)

لو امكن اريد الكود الموصي به من Joint committee on swimming pools لتصمييم حمام السباحة

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (2 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على مروركم و اتمني لكم التوفيق 
و أنا آسف لعدم وجود هذا المرجع لدي و ان كنت تمنيت حتي الاطلاع عليه
أعمل إيه ، يموت الزمّار و أصابيعه تلعب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## toutte (3 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال لو سمحتو : لو شلت أنابيب ال Vacuum خالص ما الذي يحدث ؟؟؟


----------



## hooka (26 أغسطس 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> شكرا على مروركم و اتمني لكم التوفيق
> و أنا آسف لعدم وجود هذا المرجع لدي و ان كنت تمنيت حتي الاطلاع عليه
> أعمل إيه ، يموت الزمّار و أصابيعه تلعب ؟؟؟؟



لكم جزيل الشكر 
مرفق الصفحات المشار اليها من الدكتور 
الوصلة للمرجع كامل 
http://www.compuland.com.br/helio/mestrado/Standard Handbook Of Engineering Calculations.pdf


----------



## akramelnagar (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه 

اريد معرفه كم جرام فى الكلور فى المتر المكعب من الماء ويصلح الى كم يوم ؟ 

فى حال استخدام الاؤزون لتعقيم المسبح هل يريد نسبه كلور مساعده ؟

ولك جزيل الشكر يابو الزوق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
تستطيع الحصول على هذه البيانات من مقاوليتوريد معدات حمامات السباحة مثل مؤسسة ابو طالب و الغلاييني و رضايات و يمكنك طلبها منهم عند تقديمهم مستندات اعتماد المواد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صبري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## نيرر (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا علي الموضوع وشرح مبسط وجميل ولكن كان هناك سؤال بخصوص اذا كان المسبح مكيف فما هي درجة الحرارة المطلوبه والمناسبة له وكذلك كم تبلغ نسبه الرطوبه المناسبه داخل المسبح وشكرا


----------



## يورك (21 سبتمبر 2014)

يا هيك الشرح يا بلاش والله يعطيك العافية 
يا ريت يا دكتور بنفس الطريقة تشرح لنا حسابات التشيللر وتركيبه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

بمشيئة الله سيتم عمل دورة في التشللرات و ما يتعلق بها بالتعاون مع تدريبي اون لاين قريبا جدا 
و اشكركم على المرور و المشاركات 
بخصوص اي معلومات اضافية فهي موجودة بكتاب المرجع العملي و بالتفصيل 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك على علمك وخلقك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن برعى (9 أبريل 2017)

وعلمك مالم تكن تعلم وكان فضل الله عليك عظيما


----------

